# Doing Things Differently



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Thinking Positively has a thread on inhibitions, which prompted me to start my own thread. I've shared in other posts/threads my experiences the past couple years.

Now, my wife & I are doing things now she NEVER would have done in the past. Like hot tub sex, regularly. I think a lot of it has to do with the kids being gone.
Can't wait to get the swimming pool open!!!:grin2:

I'd like to try some REALLY new stuff now, but I'm not 100% sure how she'd react to my asking. I would almost expect her to, after 35 years of me, expect anything.:smile2:

I'm thinking maybe I should just ask "ya know, we ought to try something different this time". I'm not sure if she'll give me that go to he77 look, or say "whatcha got in mind"? She MIGHT be thinking the same thing for all I know.

Oh, BTW. It just occurred to me, she NEVER had any thoughts of shaving "down there" til sort of recently. She suggested I trim her so as to keep the hair out of my mouth. Now that we go to the lake regularly, I suggested a little bit of shaving, for obvious reasons. So now, she wants ME shave her almost completely, except for just a small patch below her belly button. I have feel with my lips (and tongue), since that is a sensitive spot, to make sure I didn't miss anything.:grin2: Which, in turn, ALWAYS leads to the best part.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Considering your wife's enthusiasm, I think you ought to just tell her whatever it is you want to do.

I think it's really cool you don't know how she will react. If you've generally been a bit hesitant to say what you want, she might now find plain speaking with plenty of confidence very appealing.


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

It is never too late to try new things!

She appears quite motivated to try new things. You should take the opportunity and ask for what you want.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

You'll never know unless you ask!

When my wife & I finally learned how to communicate about sexual matters, I was amazed at the things she wanted to try! 
It started with one little thing I did without discussion....
Once we were able to talk about it, things became a whole lot of fun!
:grin2:


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

3 confirmations to do JUST EXACTLY what I had in mind tonight. While she's getting her trim & shave.:smile2:


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

I prefer epilating to shaving then you don't have to deal with stubble if you miss a day. 

Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Learning to be bold, not crude is hard to learn. One is to be embraced the other judged. Good luck, keep pushing but kept it "in-house" opening up a marriage is insane.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

FascinatingLady said:


> I prefer epilating to shaving then you don't have to deal with stubble if you miss a day.
> 
> Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


She's pretty sensitive down there. I don't think that would work very well. Besides, if there's stubble, or it's a little "thick" I get to spend more time there. 



JohnA said:


> Learning to be bold, not crude is hard to learn. One is to be embraced the other judged. Good luck, keep pushing but kept it "in-house" opening up a marriage is insane.



We're DEFINATELY in house. Maybe outside by the pool when the sun goes down.> But not open.


----------

